# Any suggestions for Japan in April?



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Out of nowhere, it seems that our next trip will be to Japan. My wife happened to find a good price on tickets & 10 minutes later we booked. 

2 adults (40s), 2 girls (3 & 7).

We arrive into Tokyo on the 6th of April and fly out of Tokyo on the 18th. And that's all we have planned/confirmed at the moment. 

We'll obviously want to break it down into something like three 4 day trips (vs 12 days of Tokyo). 

So....Any thoughts? What would you do with 2 weeks in Japan? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll miss you - we're there April 23, but looks like just a day. At the end of a cruise which also includes China, South Korea and Taiwan.

I'll put up my itinerary soon to see if we can get to meet some AskAndy Members!


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Ha. We just missed you & oldsarge in Prague by a few days as well.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

So far it seems that it might be a good idea to split the time between Kyoto & Tokyo as "base" and make day trips?

Is Osaka a decent day trip from Kyoto or is it worth spending a night or two?

As we need to end up in Tokyo, I'm thinking about going straight to Kyoto and starting from there. However it would add another 5 hours onto what's already a 17 hour day of travel.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

justonemore said:


> So far it seems that it might be a good idea to split the time between Kyoto & Tokyo as "base" and make day trips?
> 
> Is Osaka a decent day trip from Kyoto or is it worth spending a night or two?
> 
> As we need to end up in Tokyo, I'm thinking about going straight to Kyoto and starting from there. However it would add another 5 hours onto what's already a 17 hour day of travel.


From what I remember of Osaka it has an interesting castle, but is otherwise just another big modern city. Same same Kobe.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

justonemore said:


> So far it seems that it might be a good idea to split the time between Kyoto & Tokyo as "base" and make day trips?
> 
> Is Osaka a decent day trip from Kyoto or is it worth spending a night or two?
> 
> As we need to end up in Tokyo, I'm thinking about going straight to Kyoto and starting from there. However it would add another 5 hours onto what's already a 17 hour day of travel.


A better day trip from Kyoto is Nara, which is the ancient (pre-12th century) capital and has fabulous temples, including the world's oldest wooden temple (and oldest wooden building) - the columns, hewn from primeval forest now extinct, are humbling. Nara is a nice place for a (more) affordable kaiseke luncheon than is Kyoto, as well.

April is cherry blossom season (well, for a week or two), so just about anywhere will be lovely; if possible, stroll the Philosopher's Walk in Kyoto during that season.

Osaka is a great city, and quite unique *within* Japan, but I don't see it as an essential stop on a two-week visit - If I wanted to hit three cities on the kanto-kansei axis, I'd go Tokyo - Nagoya - Kyoto; Nagoya is a quite historical city (the drama around Japan's unification was centered around there) and home to one of the three major Imperial shrines (Atsuta Shrine, where the Grass-Mowing Sword is housed)... as well as miso cutlets! (yum.)

(I spend part of each year in Nagoya, and even have a house there, so I know it well).

Wherever you go, be aware that Japan's cuisine is extremely regionalized, so make sure to try local delicacies and specialties wherever you go.

If you wanted to get some real variety, you might think of visiting two cities (Tokyo, Kyoto), and then heading north to Kanazawa or the villages of the Japan Alps for some rural vistas. Kanazawa was the wealthiest fiefdom in antiquity, and has some fantastic gardens and other things to see.

Tip: a good read on the interminable flight over is Sansom's "History of Japan" - it's available in an abridged version. I always like being mindful of the history of places I visit, and Japan in particular is enjoyed more thoroughly with a contextual framework to evaluate things with.

DH


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Ring Jacket!!! Hard to get outside of Japan, and when you can, there's a decent mark-up. Lots of neo-neopolitan tailors there as well, though you might not have enough time for anything but RTW.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Dhaller said:


> A better day trip from Kyoto is Nara, which is the ancient (pre-12th century) capital and has fabulous temples, including the world's oldest wooden temple (and oldest wooden building) - the columns, hewn from primeval forest now extinct, are humbling. Nara is a nice place for a (more) affordable kaiseke luncheon than is Kyoto, as well.


HA. Thank you Sir. While I hadn't mentioned it, this one was already planned. :cool2:



Dhaller said:


> April is cherry blossom season (well, for a week or two), so just about anywhere will be lovely; if possible, stroll the Philosopher's Walk in Kyoto during that season.


HA.HA. HA. This trip was my wife's idea. I myself hadn't given any thought as to cherry blossom season until I tried to find lodging in Kyoto. I tried over 100 properties and the only place that had a room was the Ritz-Carlton (thanks to a cancellation). It was a bit pricier than I was hoping for but for 4 nights it won't kill me either. All I can do now is hope the cherry blossoms cooperate . :eek2:



Dhaller said:


> Osaka is a great city, and quite unique *within* Japan, but I don't see it as an essential stop on a two-week visit - If I wanted to hit three cities on the kanto-kansei axis, I'd go Tokyo - Nagoya - Kyoto; Nagoya is a quite historical city (the drama around Japan's unification was centered around there) and home to one of the three major Imperial shrines (Atsuta Shrine, where the Grass-Mowing Sword is housed)... as well as miso cutlets! (yum.)


I've pretty much given up on Osaka. With only 4 nights in Kyoto, I would guess the Nara trip will be enough.



Dhaller said:


> Wherever you go, be aware that Japan's cuisine is extremely regionalized, so make sure to try local delicacies and specialties wherever you go.


Thanks for the heads up. Dining is always an important part of any trip.



Dhaller said:


> If you wanted to get some real variety, you might think of visiting two cities (Tokyo, Kyoto), and then heading north to Kanazawa or the villages of the Japan Alps for some rural vistas. Kanazawa was the wealthiest fiefdom in antiquity, and has some fantastic gardens and other things to see.


They have a spring festival in Takayama on the 14th and 15th. I thought about heading up there from Kyoto for the night of the 14th (leaving for Tokyo on the afternoon of the 15th). Any thoughts on the idea?

https://www.japan-guide.com/e/e5909.html



Dhaller said:


> Tip: a good read on the interminable flight over is Sansom's "History of Japan" - it's available in an abridged version. I always like being mindful of the history of places I visit, and Japan in particular is enjoyed more thoroughly with a contextual framework to evaluate things with.
> 
> DH


Although a good portion of my flights is spent chasing the kids, I'll check it out beforehand.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks to all who have participated....

My plan as of right now is something along thèse lines....

April....

5th...Travel
6th...Tokyo (visit Tokyo)
7th...Tokyo (visit Tokyo)
8th...Tokyo (day trip Kamakura or Nikko)
9th...Tokyo (visit Tokyo)
10th..Kyoto (visit Kyoto)
11th..Kyoto (visit Kyoto)
12th..Kyoto (day trip Nara)
13th..Kyoto (visit Kyoto)
14th..Takayama (spring festival)
15th..Tokyo (visit Tokyo)
16th..Tokyo (Disney)
17th..Tokyo (Visit Tokyo)
18th..Depart

Any thoughts as to Kamakura vs Nikko for a day trip out of Tokyo?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

justonemore said:


> They have a spring festival in Takayama on the 14th and 15th. I thought about heading up there from Kyoto for the night of the 14th (leaving for Tokyo on the afternoon of the 15th). Any thoughts on the idea?
> 
> https://www.japan-guide.com/e/e5909.html


I love Takayama - I'd certainly add that if I could. Do bear in mind it will be very crowded for that festival! (It's a smallish mountain town).

It's at a high altitude, so its cherry blossoms trail the rest of the country by a couple of weeks, so if you've missed the blossoms in Kyoto, you might see them there. Takayama is crammed with interesting shops, cafes, eatieries - you can easily make a day of it.

DH


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

Speaking of cherry blossom, April is also the *starting* month of academy year in Japan. So if you walk on street you should see many elementary kids starting their school year with their unique back packs (red/black leather ones). That could be a sight for your kids.

If visiting shrine is what you like, you can visit Meiji Shrine in Tokyo (also walking distance to Harajuku district to see some street fashions, and Omotesando for some high fashion). While in Nagoya, do the Atsuta Shrine and find a tour group to Ise Shrine. @Dhaller might have better ideas about that. Nikko is the shrine for Tokugawa (last shogunate), while the Kamakura is more for the Minamoto shogunate (12th century). That should get you covered on some major shrines.

While you are at Osaka, check out the Osaka castle and the surrounding area to enjoy the food and scenes. Osaka is like Tokyo with the big city scene so you need to take trains/subways to move from stations to stations. Get a good pair of walking shoes since you will be walking *a lot*.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Dhaller said:


> I love Takayama - I'd certainly add that if I could. Do bear in mind it will be very crowded for that festival! (It's a smallish mountain town).
> 
> It's at a high altitude, so its cherry blossoms trail the rest of the country by a couple of weeks, so if you've missed the blossoms in Kyoto, you might see them there. Takayama is crammed with interesting shops, cafes, eatieries - you can easily make a day of it.
> 
> DH


Thanks for all your advice...

I'm happy to get such a positive response on Takayama. It's a bit off the path but I figured it might be worth it. Same goes with the crowds. In my opinion the experience alone overrides both. This might be my family's only time in Japan (esp in Spring) so why not experience what's available when it's available? Besides, at 6'5, the definition of "crowd" in Japan might change a bit. :eek2:

Oh. Takayama will also be the only place that we'll have a "traditional Japanese" room over the "international standard" room. I had no choice in Kyoto and admit to wanting to try a couple of the famous Tokyo luxury hotels (Peninsula 6th-10th & Shangri-La 15th-18th).

From what I've seen so far, the Takayama bloom is listed at mid-late April. Although I'd prefer to catch the early April full bloom in Kyoto, it seems more likely we'll hit the peak in Tokyo and (hopefully) the tail end in Kyoto. From my understanding, there are 2 blooms in Kyoto. Late March/early April (most of Kyoto) & mid-April (Heian Shrine and Haradani-en Garden). I'm hoping a visit from the 10th-14th will put us in a good spot. Of course mother nature and lady luck have to cooperate a bit as well. And to think... A week ago cherry blossoms were about the last thing on my mind. Lol

https://www.japan-guide.com/e/e3951.html


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> Speaking of cherry blossom, April is also the *starting* month of academy year in Japan. So if you walk on street you should see many elementary kids starting their school year with their unique back packs (red/black leather ones). That could be a sight for your kids.
> 
> If visiting shrine is what you like, you can visit Meiji Shrine in Tokyo (also walking distance to Harajuku district to see some street fashions, and Omotesando for some high fashion). While in Nagoya, do the Atsuta Shrine and find a tour group to Ise Shrine. @Dhaller might have better ideas about that. Nikko is the shrine for Tokugawa (last shogunate), while the Kamakura is more for the Minamoto shogunate (12th century). That should get you covered on some major shrines.
> 
> While you are at Osaka, check out the Osaka castle and the surrounding area to enjoy the food and scenes. Osaka is like Tokyo with the big city scene so you need to take trains/subways to move from stations to stations. Get a good pair of walking shoes since you will be walking *a lot*.


Thanks for the tips. I look forward to pointing out the special backpacks.

I decided to cancel Osaka as we're already a bit rushed. I wish we had a month or so but 2 weeks will have to do.

I think we'll do Kamakura as it's a bit closer to Tokyo. Nikko sounds nice but we're already going to be on the move quite a bit.

Good shoes... No problem there.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

I have been to Tokyo twice, and I only scratch the surface of this great city. Let me scare you with their mass-transportation system.



Spoiler



Tokyo Subway system map: https://www.bento.com/platform-ts2011.html










Tokyo JR East rail map (JR and private lines)











You can also google these maps easily.

One trick that I found useful is that both the subway and rail system sells one-day pass or longer period pass. With that ticket, you can use the system within certain range unlimited times. I find that very useful to move around the city as the train/subway is never late, and no traffic jam. You can pretty much timed your travel time closed to the seconds. I strongly suggest using the daily train pass or subway. Personally, I would suggest the JR rail as you can see some city landscape during the day. If the weather is not nice, go underground for the subway.

Oh, if your kids like Hello Kity, there is a Sanrio land on the west west side of the Tokyo city. Here is the URL: https://en.puroland.jp/.


----------

